# cpufreq probs

## schlummerkissen

I configured my cpufreqd as described on www.genntoo.de, with copying the configs etc.

My prob is that the cpu freq doesnt change when i cut the power.

Cpufreqd is able to change my cpufrequenzy. I tested it with changing the default mhz and it worked, but it doesnt change when i cut off the ac.

----------

## schlummerkissen

I could fix the problem that my pc didnt react after i cut of the ac.

But I try to fix another Problem.

I own an Pentium M 1,6 Ghz(Dothan)

he is able to go down until 600Mhz but cpufreqd only sets him down until 800Mhz

----------

## schlummerkissen

Why is no one able to answer my question or help me?

now my question again:

I have a  new pentium m 1.6 ghz. 

I know that my cpu can go down to 600mhz 

but cpufreqd only goes down to 800 mhz. 

here is my cpufreqd.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # this is a comment
> 
> #
> ...

 

Maybe now i get an answer.

----------

## Earthwings

Some Pentium M models have a minimum freqency of 800 MHz, not 600 MHz. Can you post the output 

```
cpufreq-info
```

 please? cpufreq-info is part of the package cpufrequtils, you might have to emerge that first.

----------

## schlummerkissen

Here is the output and as you can see it says my cpu can only go down to 800.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cpufrequtils 0.3: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004
> 
> Bitte melden Sie Fehler an linux@brodo.de.
> ...

 

But in Windows i can go down to 600MHz. Thats what 3Dmark 2003 says after i used my cputool.

Could it be a problem or a failure in my dsdt-table?

I had to fix it before i could use acpi in linux.

PS. thx for an answer  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Earthwings

The Pentium M 725 support 600~1600MHz and the Pentium M 730 800~1600MHz. I guess you own one of these, can you please check which one it is?

It's better to make sure it's not a hardware limitation  :Smile: 

----------

## schlummerkissen

K, i checked it out:

i have an Pentium M 730 (1.6ghz, 533MHz FSB, DDR2)

As i told you before, 3dmark says i can go down to 600.

----------

## Earthwings

Sounds like 3dmark is wrong then.

----------

## schlummerkissen

do you know another programm to check the real cpu freq in windows?

----------

## bdz

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Sounds like 3dmark is wrong then.

 

Yes, 3D Mark must be wrong. For Pentium M 730 (and other 533 MHz FSB Pentium M) the minimum frequency is 6 * input clock frequency. That is 6 * 133 = 798 MHz

I guess 3D Mark assume a 100 MHz input clock frequency.

----------

## Earthwings

 *schlummerkissen wrote:*   

> do you know another programm to check the real cpu freq in windows?

 

No, but Google does...

Intel Processor Frequency ID Utility

RightMark CPU Clock Utility

SpeedswitchXP

----------

## schlummerkissen

Ok i tested it with right mark.

With my acer tool i set the cpu speed to "niedrig" the lowest possibility.

RM Clock told me then:

Cpu :       600 mhz

multiplier:    6

So intel must decrese the fsb to do this and i think that cpufreqd isnt capable of that.

Maybe the devellopers could make this possible with more information from intel?

Thx for all the help, ill add solved in some days

----------

## bdz

Can you double check that with Windows performance monitor?

```
To use System Monitor to determine CPU speed, follow these steps:

1.   Click Start, click Run, type perfmon, and then click OK.

2.   Remove the default counters.

3.   Right-click the chart, and then click Add Counters.

4.   Click ProcessorPerformance in the Performance object box.

Note If ProcessorPerformance is not listed in the Performance object box, follow these steps:

a.    In the Performance object box, click WMI Objects, click HiPerf Classes in the list of counters, and then click Add.

b.    Click Close, and then remove the HiPerfClasses counter.

c.    Right-click the chart, and then click Add Counters.

d.    Click ProcessorPerformance in the Performance object box.

5.   Click "Processor Frequency" in the list of counters, and then click Add.

You must also set the y-axis maximum scale to handle your processors maximum frequency. Otherwise, the counter will appear to run at the top of the scale.
```

I don't have Windows on my laptop so I cannot check. But would like to be sure that Windows is able to change FSB frquency

----------

## schlummerkissen

perfmon, tells me that the cpu has still 800mhz.

Right Mark: cpu core clock: ~600mhz

                 cpu throttle         550mhz

                 multiplier                6x

i dont know what this should tell me.

Are all the programms expect the win perfmon wrong?

And what does intel do, that the other programms think about a cpu core of 600?

mfg dirk

----------

## bdz

I think that the other programs think the frequency is 6 * 100 MHz when it is actually 6 * 133 MHz with a 533 MH FSB

----------

